# We finally got one!



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
After a long search we have finally bought ourselves a Benimar Sport 690 2006. I am delighted we got the layout we are after and so far the van seems a good build quality.
However it was purchased as a reposession and doesn't have any manuals etc and I am a bit confused with the control panel. Does anyone have this van? SO I could ask about the panel?

ALso looks like the water pump is knacked - tell me if I am doing everything right - filled the van with water, it started to dump it so pulled up the red button on boiler, control panle says that it is 2/3 full, then I pressed the water button on the panel, the pump start and makes a continual noise but no water out of the tap! Anything I should check before getting a new pump?

Thanks as ever and away to finish cleaning it!
Viks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm not familiar with your van but 'assuming' its not too different from ours, there is the 'red' button [which dumps the water out of the the Truma water heater - to stop it bursting if it freezes up] plus you will prob have a 'plug' in the bottom of your fresh water tank [maybe have to roll you sleeve up & put your arm down in side to feel it]-make sure its in place otherwise water will just run out of the tank.
I wouldn't rely too much on the water gauge/meter as they are notorious for reading wrong.
The water pump 'should' only run when tap is operated . . it is possible its been run dry and knackered but others will be along with [more] expert advice.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Viks 

If the system has been drained down it can take a while for the water to come through, also make sure if there is a drain value by your water pump is closed, if your pump is making a noise then it sounds like it is working, make sure you do not have a leak anywhere. This is probably of no help but i tried.

Chris


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Bear in mind that the hot water tank will fill before water comes out of the tap - it seems to take ages when you're anxiously wondering if everything is ok!
Enjoy your purchase   
-H


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

relay said:


> Bear in mind that the hot water tank will fill before water comes out of the tap - it seems to take ages when you're anxiously wondering if everything is ok!
> Enjoy your purchase
> -H


This is very true!
On several occasions I have thought our pump was broken when it was filling the hot water tank!


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

We have a 2005 Benimar Aereo 6000C with a control panel like this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57735.html

Is it the same as yours?

With the water, I think the power to the hot water heater has to be on for the red button to stay up (maybe that's only if it's below 8 degrees?). As the others have said the pump needs to fill the hot water jacket around the boiler before it pressures the system. Even then you should open the taps one at a time to purge any air out of the water pipes before the water will come out of the taps.

Enjoy your Benimar - we do ours!


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Try the memberlist using the "Find Matching Motorhome" option.

If that doesn't work, you could contact the Benimar Owner's Club.

http://www.benimarownersclub.org.uk/

Hope you find what you are looking for.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone, once I let the hot water tank fill and purged the taps everything is working AOK!!!!!!!!

I am going to contact RVtex on Monday to get bits and bobs that it needs and they may be able to get me a manual.



Now away for tea and back to my cleaning. and find out any other snagging probs!

Thanks
VIks


----------

